# I'm done with Woodcraft Plano



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

From my location Woodcraft is 11.5 miles and Rockler 12.5 miles away, my 1st choice is Rockler, if I'm going to Woodcraft it is usually for lumber they have on sale.


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've had similar experiences at another Woodcraft in a different part of he country. I'd identify the store, but I haven't been there in a couple of years and don't know if the guy is still around. The store in Greensboro, NC was fantastic back when it was open. I've since found small family owned operations around the country on the internet with which I have developed a phone relationship. Klingspore has a shop in Winston that has become my go to. They know what they're doing and they're helpful, but their coffee is undrinkable.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never been a big fan of Woodcraft. I haven't had bad experiences but there is a certain vibe in the air. When I was younger I always had this feeling that I wasn't taken like I could be a woodworker. The prices aren't good unless there's a sale so I typically avoid them unless it's for stain or for a smaller piece of wood on sale like Gary mentioned.

There's a really well known exotic wood supplier 20 minutes from me with anything you could imagine. I drive almost an hour to another place because they aren't pompous and I can find prices on everything instead of having to ask with the feeling of, "if you have to ask it's probably not for you"


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

I must be fortunate that I have both Rockler and Woodcraft near me and both stores have excellent staff.
I do feel Rockler has better prices, but I think Woodcraft has a better selection of hand tools.
As for wood, I have a hardwood dealer about 10 minutes from my house, again with excellent staff.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

You and I must live close to each other. I have never had the experience that you are talking about but I get the same vibe and that store is my last choice. They tend to go through employees and they are all condescending. I'll go in there a day or two after a sale starts and they haven't even unpacked the items yet or put them out on display. 
Do you ever go to Rockler in Frisco? The store is twice the size of the one in Richardson. Every time I walk into Rockler I'm greeted with "Hi, thanks for coming in to Rockler, what are you working on, how can we help you today?". Both of the Rockler locations on the north side of the metroplex are awesome.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

The Woodcrafter in my area was bad and is no longer around, but the Rockler in my area is and always was much better in every way.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Sounds like a good reason for a scathing yelp review. I also wonder if your wife was subject to "The little woman syndrome," not taken as seriously and given less respect because of gender. Woodworking is generally a male dominated community and chauvinism sadly not a thing of the past. Regardless, having inadequately trained and/or non customer oriented sales staff is not only unfortunate but downright stupid from a business perspective.

I have no complaints…or accolades either for our Woodcraft, but in general I think the prices are a bit high. Really not that many options near us though, so I tend to buy online and have had fairly good experience so far. Given Covid, brick and mortars are taking a hit…seems like they'd bend over backwards to keep a customer happy. I'd gladly pay a bit more for a tool that had a dealership down the street that would back me up if I needed it, but I'd want a distinctly positive relationship with that dealership first. Certainly, arrogance and poor customer service deletes the value of any perceived local support. Amazing how so many businesses don't get the simplicity of the concept!


----------



## Arcola60 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have never been to a Woodcraft, or Rockler store. I have only purchased on line from both.

We have a locally owned woodworking store that sells most of what the other two offer. They have always been extremely: courteous, polite, supportive, and professional. They answer questions. They will offer suggestions. They know my name, and I know theirs.

Sorry to hear about your wife's experience. No one needs that.

If I ever do go to any Woodcraft store I will certainly be on guard. It will not be pretty…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

never been in a woodcraft store just a few times online,i agree their a little pricey.mostly i go to my local rockler store always nice friendly guys more than willing to help out.kinda crazy the guy would call the customer stupid because he wanted something other than what the salesman liked.cost the store a lot of money,he shpuld be fired.


----------



## jbmaine (Nov 8, 2019)

Hate to say it, but the Woodcraft store local to me is as bad as the OP describes his. A few weeks ago my wife stopped in to pick an item for me .We had looked at the website and saw this store had several in stock. She couldn't find it and asked for help. She was told they didn't carry it in stock. She said the website showed several in stock. They LAUGHED at her and told her to never trust their website. I'll order from Rockler from now on.


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

I have two Rockler stores and one Woodcraft store about the same distance from me. When they have what I want, I prefer my Woodcraft. I have had no attitude from any of the employees, and find that they cater at least a little bit more to the hand tool crowd. Their handplane or chisel selections, for instance, is much better than Rockler's. I've been shocked a couple of times by the lack of knowledge of some of the employees at my Rockler stores but can't say the same for my Woodcraft.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well one thing too remember any store or company is only as good as it's employees.when you run into problems like what have been discussed report it too the companies head quarters,a good company wants to know.but start with store manager and see if that solves the issue first.unless it is the manager!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Threads like these are very helpful in shutting down stores. Would you be happier if they just closed? Yes, some stores have poor service. But, I would be happy to deal with that to just have one close. My closest is more than 50 miles away.

Of course, you can always order online but I prefer to be able to put hands on tools before I buy them.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

According to this article as of 2017 68 of the 76 Woodcraft stores were franchises. So in most cases you're dealing with a locally owned shop and all of the extremes of attitude and service, both good and bad, that come with that.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have neither Rockler or Woodcraft in Ft Myers. The closest store in hours drive away. Woodcraft was in Ft. Myers for a few years. Amazon often delivers the next day for what I want.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Franchise owner has all the state of texas as his territory.

I have had problems at the Plano store and also at the Hurst store. I now only shop at the Rockler store in Frisco.


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

I have two Rockler stores and one Woodcraft store about the same distance from me. When they have what I want, I prefer my Woodcraft. I have had no attitude from any of the employees, and find that they cater at least a little bit more to the hand tool crowd. Their handplane or chisel selections, for instance, is much better than Rockler's. I've been shocked a couple of times by the lack of knowledge of some of the employees at my Rockler stores but can't say the same for my Woodcraft.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

> Threads like these are very helpful in shutting down stores. Would you be happier if they just closed? Yes, some stores have poor service. But, I would be happy to deal with that to just have one close. My closest is more than 50 miles away.
> 
> Of course, you can always order online but I prefer to be able to put hands on tools before I buy them.
> 
> - Redoak49


No way I'd want them to close…just wake up and realize what they may be doing to themselves. Management's likely the problem only in they don't realize there is a problem. It's not the franchise at fault here…it's the people. They can be replaced if necessary, though I'd prefer they get a chance to correct their behavior. I wouldn't wish anyone to lose a job without being given that chance.



> well one thing too remember any store or company is only as good as it s employees.when you run into problems like what have been discussed report it too the companies head quarters,a good company wants to know.but start with store manager and see if that solves the issue first.unless it is the manager!
> 
> - pottz


Exactly. A bad employee need be pointed out. If it is a manager, he or she may not be the actual franchise owner…so that would be the next step. Beyond that, franchises most likely have defined expectations? Reporting directly to Woodcraft might have an effect, especially if it gets multiple complaints from a specific franchise. It's there reputation, and bottom dollar on the line as well.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

Exactly. A bad employee need be pointed out. If it is a manager, he or she may not be the actual franchise owner…so that would be the next step. Beyond that, franchises most likely have defined expectations? Reporting directly to Woodcraft might have an effect, especially if it gets multiple complaints from a specific franchise. It's there reputation, and bottom dollar on the line as well.

- RCCinNC
[/QUOTE]
even if it is a franchise woodcraft doesn't want people pissed off and will probably intervene to correct the problem,sometimes if it's bad enough they will loose the franchise.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

I have had very good experiences with the two Woodcraft stores (they are owned by the same people) near me. The main store I go to is Springfield, VA. The other is Leesburg. I have purchased almost all my machinery from them. I usually deal with the manager of the Springfield store when making large purchases. I've never had any issues and I've never seen any of the employees treat the customers poorly.

There aren't any Rockler stores in the area and I'm unaware of any other stores in the area.

The manager makes or breaks a store. Too bad you've had consistent issues.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Similar situation as Redoak49. Closest store, mainly wood and some power tools is 50 miles away, closest Rockler or Woodcraft is 3 hours or more. Catalogs and internet are my stores.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

These are difficult times for all in retail. More and more people are shopping online and store revenue is down. Many stores are going out of business and putting stress on owners and employees.

I do not suggest that bad employee behavior is acceptable at any time. But times are incredibly difficult for some.

I am trying hard to buy things from local stores instead of online.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

> These are difficult times for all in retail. More and more people are shopping online and store revenue is down. Many stores are going out of business and putting stress on owners and employees.
> 
> I do not suggest that bad employee behavior is acceptable at any time. But times are incredibly difficult for some.
> 
> ...


In these times employees, managers, and owners should be doing backflips when you walk in the door not taking their frustrations out on you. If it wasn't for customers they wouldn't be open or have jobs. The businesses that are stepping up have a better chance of surviving and when the situation gets better they will be printing money. I appreciate the businesses that are taking this current situation and using it for training, they are investing. This store used to be over on Marsh Lane in Far North Dallas years ago, it had a different manager. I used to love going over their because they had a little corner set up where you could read through old issues of magazines and project plans. They had a management change (I think because of medical reasons perhaps) 6-8 years ago and it hasn't been the same since.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

You should send a link to this review to the store. Otherwise they will not be aware of the problem.

My local Woodcraft store is pretty good. They have a robust local community of teachers that come in to give classes as well as the ones the employees give. There's a guy who carves and hangs out there carving all day. One day I want to take his carving class in my copious spare time.

The Rockler store is an hour and half through heavy traffic so I never made it out there.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Woodcraft in Cincinnati is great, I have never had any problems with them.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Like others I'm subscribed to several woodworking suppliers via email and to their catalogs. Woodcraft does NOT always offer the type of woodworking tools I'm looking for. But, I still check their catalog and online store. Wood craft always seem more expensive for the same exact tools and brands. In the last 3 yrs I only ordered from them two times, because others didn't offer the tool I was needing.

Woodcraft special offers also seem to be the everyday price as other suppliers.

I order on a regular bases online from both Rockler and Lee Valley with their free shipping that's available. Both of these have lower prices and have better sales than Woodstock and the WoodSmith Store. I also order through Grizzly and Peachtree.

Of the six times I emailed to woodcraft with questions on products and available options, Woodcraft only answered back once.


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

> In these times employees, managers, and owners should be doing backflips when you walk in the door not taking their frustrations out on you. ...
> 
> - northwoodsman


Except, they're not. I don't know how many times I've driven to a store (and this is not just about Woodcraft or any woodworking store… they're all guilty of it) to find they don't have in stock what I went there for. The answer is always "I can order it for you…"

I can easily order it for myself, thank you. That's not why I drove in. I wanted it today, or I wanted to hold it, to examine it before buying. Brick & mortar stores can no longer rely on "I can order that for you".


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> In these times employees, managers, and owners should be doing backflips when you walk in the door not taking their frustrations out on you. ...
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> ...


well did you call ahead to make sure it was in stock,and if so tell them to hold it for you.if not dont blame them,stores do run out of things,and they offered to get it for like any good store would.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

> You and I must live close to each other. I have never had the experience that you are talking about but I get the same vibe and that store is my last choice. They tend to go through employees and they are all condescending. I ll go in there a day or two after a sale starts and they haven t even unpacked the items yet or put them out on display.
> Do you ever go to Rockler in Frisco? The store is twice the size of the one in Richardson. Every time I walk into Rockler I m greeted with "Hi, thanks for coming in to Rockler, what are you working on, how can we help you today?". Both of the Rockler locations on the north side of the metroplex are awesome.
> 
> - northwoodsman


I go to the store in Frisco as well, Both are 20 minutes form the house, one is SW of me and one is NW of me. And I agree both have a great staff.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

In response to all the post recommending I contact woodcraft or the store manager. Why? If it was a one time event, maybe…. But it is obviously a core competency at the store, as it was not one but 2 different clerks…. Don't worry, I did express my dislike of the employee who addressed me personally. I would also assume woodcraft would monitor this site, after all this is where a large portion of their customers are. Either way, Ill choose to make my opinion known with my wallet. really don't care if they close down or not, since there are other options in the area with a good staff. Probably need to purge the market, so the other stores become stronger.


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

> In response to all the post recommending I contact woodcraft or the store manager. Why? If it was a one time event, maybe…. But it is obviously a core competency at the store, as it was not one but 2 different clerks…. Don t worry, I did express my dislike of the employee who addressed me personally. I would also assume woodcraft would monitor this site, after all this is where a large portion of their customers are. Either way, Ill choose to make my opinion known with my wallet. really don t care if they close down or not, since there are other options in the area with a good staff. Probably need to purge the market, so the other stores become stronger.
> 
> - becikeja
> 
> I totally agree, it's not your responsibility to monitor and correct their problems. If they're that bad let them go out of business, that'll help make sure the better Rockler store stays around. I use to have one locally but now have none. Brick and mortars disappear more and more every year, support and hang on to the good store as long as you can, otherwise you might find yourself stuck with only the rude jerks.


----------



## quietobserver (Jan 12, 2011)

In the way back and long ago, I got a Woodcraft catalogue which started my great journey into the craft. I purchased all kinds of stuff from them and in a pinch still do. What I have found with their store expansion and franchising is that they are much more expensive than other options, their employees are not the best, and they really don't carry what I've visited the store for. I have visited the brick and mortar locations and either found them obsessed with turning, lathes, etc. or disengaged story tellers who knew less than I did. The wood prices are literally outrageous and most of what they sell can easily be purchased cheaper elsewhere. Such a sad journey from the 1970's to now. They are not my first choice, second or third and probably not even in the top ten. I live in the KC area now, visited the store once and will never go back. I have no idea what the vision was beyond Woburn, MA, but the brand is damaged and may not be repairable.


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

The difference between Woodcraft and Rockler is the same in Houston. 
Rockler= helpful 
Woodcraft= "why are you in my store?" and 'let me talk about myself for awhile'


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

> In these times employees, managers, and owners should be doing backflips when you walk in the door not taking their frustrations out on you. ...
> 
> - northwoodsman
> 
> ...


I always call Rockler or Woodcraft to find out if something is in stock before driving 40 min there. I can't think of a time I drove there assuming something would be in stock.


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you know that all the Woodcrafts in Texas are own by the same person, maybe reach out to him about your issue, RJ


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I live between the Plano Woodcraft and the Frisco Rockler-probably slightly closer to Rockler. When I visit the Woodcraft, I usually feel invisible. I walk in and they usually completely ignore me unless I ask for help, even though they ask nearly everyone else if they need any help as they walk in. That doesn't really bother me since I usually don't want someone following me through the store-it's just weird since I still have a pulse, I checked. When I ask for help, they've always been pretty helpful. I have overheard some condescending attitude from the store manager (white hair and glasses I think) but not to the extent of arguing with the customer or rudeness. I have never had any of them be rude to me at the Woodcraft but several years ago I did have a guy at the Richardson Rockler basically tell me my method for sharpening my turning tools was stupid. The staff at the Frisco Rockler has always been super helpful but without being annoying, condescending or hovering. I guess the moral of the story is that the staff can make or break a store, especially when they are a little on the pricey side anyway.

BTW, I will tell you what store is worse. Nearly every time I have visited Woodworld in Richardson, I feel like I am not suppose to be in the store.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

There seems to be several of us that live within 15-20 minutes of each other. Once this Covid crap get under control we should get together for coffee, some shop time, or even a swap meet.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Lazyman, I went to Woodworld for the first time this past Saturday. They are definitely into pen making….. But I have to say, the staff was fine. I just stopped by to pick up a few feet of cherry. Woodcraft and Rockler are typically a little proud of their wood. I need to find a good local wood source still. Only been in town a year and the house we bought didn't have a shop yet, so had to add that on first. Have only had the shop ready a couple of months and the first project was bunkbeds., so this was my first need for hardwood.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've never bought from them but look at McKinney Hardwood. Small local business that seems to have a loyal following. After the holidays, I plan to visit some of the hardwood suppliers down in Dallas to see what sort of stuff they carry and the prices. Some of them are wholesale only I think so might not be too good for a hobbyist but that is part of what I want to find out.

Northwoodsman, I was thinking about getting a bunch of the local Lumberjocks together for a happy hour before the pandemic stopped my plans. We definitely need to try to have a local meet and greet once things are back to normal, well as normal as it gets around here anyway. Hah. Maybe we can get the Woodcraft to host us in their classroom!


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Did you know that all the Woodcrafts in Texas are own by the same person, maybe reach out to him about your issue, RJ
> 
> - RJweb


If I'm reading right all the Woodcraft stores in TX are bad, so what would be the point? It seems pretty clear this is the owners philosophy and has his approval, how could it not be? Just use your capitalistic power and freedom to support and reward the guy that's trying hard to do it right. This post has been up for a while and there's been no reply or defense from either the store owner or Woodcraft corporate, no way they're unaware of this, doesn't that tell you all you need to know about their customer service and attitude toward the little guy?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Let me tell you before Woodcraft or Rockler we had few selections- Sears being the go-to store…


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I wouldn't say that any of the Texas Woodcraft stores are bad-just that an arrogant employee at any store can make it a bad experience. I also would not assume that they monitor this site for bad press. Even if they do, I would not expect them to get involved in what could turn into a shouting match when the real fix is to talk to the store manager.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I wouldn t say that any of the Texas Woodcraft stores are bad-just that an arrogant employee at any store can make it a bad experience. I also would not assume that they monitor this site for bad press. Even if they do, I would not expect them to get involved in what could turn into a shouting match when the real fix is to talk to the store manager.
> 
> - Lazyman


+1 yeah that would be a bad mistake


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Where I live in the sticks of the Ozark Mountains there are no Woodcraft or Rockler stores within a few hundred miles from me, so I've never been in one of their stores. The closest thing to a woodworking store (?) is a Harbor Freight, and it sucks…..!!! I've never been in that store either. It prolly won't last like everything else around here.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

My source for lumber in the Dallas area is Hardwood Lumber Co. They are off of I-35E and Northwest Highway. They encourage you to pick through to find what you want. The place is cluttered and dirty but the service is always top notch and pricing is very good. They know exactly what they have and where it is. They are open some Saturdays (1st and 3rd I believe) from 8:00 to noon. They also do millwork, sanding, planing, and jointing. There is another much larger place about a mile from them that caters to cabinet builders. I forget the name but they aren't to excited about you sorting through the wood however. I'll have to check out McKinney Hardwood.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

> My source for lumber in the Dallas area is Hardwood Lumber Co. They are off of I-35E and Northwest Highway. They encourage you to pick through to find what you want. The place is cluttered and dirty but the service is always top notch and pricing is very good. They know exactly what they have and where it is. They are open some Saturdays (1st and 3rd I believe) from 8:00 to noon. They also do millwork, sanding, planing, and jointing. There is another much larger place about a mile from them that caters to cabinet builders. I forget the name but they aren t to excited about you sorting through the wood however. I ll have to check out McKinney Hardwood.
> 
> - northwoodsman


Ill check them out ,thanks


----------



## drogsod (Dec 17, 2018)

My closest Woodcraft store is in Bloomington, MN. They are excellent. Very knowledgeable, friendly staff who go out of their way to be helpful. My online buying experience with Woodcraft has also been good.


----------



## BobHinden (May 13, 2019)

I shop at the Woodcraft in San Carlos, CA. The staff there are knowledgable and have always been helpful.

Bob


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

> the real fix is to talk to the store manager.


Maybe, but as someone who once worked in customer service for a Fortune 500 company, I can assure you it's a fact that 95% of consumers don't, they just leave with a bad taste in their mouth and usually don't come back. If this was an isolated incident with one employee that would be one thing, but this seems to be a common issue in all the stores in the state. And since this problem is so widespread it wouldn't even fix the issue, just maybe address your individual problem - do you really want to talk to the store manager every time you visit the store to get adequate service, I know I don't?

The problem is with the owner of these stores and the bad culture that is tolerated if not fostered. It's not the customer's job to fix any problem, especially one this big, and since there's better options why even try?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

What I meant by that was that instead of the owner getting involved in a thread like this and potentially making matters worse by saying the wrong thing, the best way to solve the problem was to talk to his store manager, not for the customers to talk to the store manager.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Like I said, I'm fortunate to have to have 2 Rockler locations. 1-20 minutes South West of me, and 1-20 minutes North West of me. Spent a few dollars there this weekend actually.

Its not a complex formula. Treat your customers right with a good product, fair price and good service, you will stay in business. Its sad, but most consumers have come to expect only 2 of the 3 to keep you in business. But if you can't hit at least 2 of the 3 it is just a matter of time before you are out of business. I'll vote with my wallet, but will also spread the word when I see something just outrageously bad, or also when something exceeds expectations. When expectations are met or just slightly off, you wont here from me.


----------



## steamer (Sep 22, 2010)

That is just bad business, i to have had it happen to me, I'll take rockler anyday over those clowns, it was same store, i am a professional and they treated me like I was a greenhorn


----------



## Gadabout55 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not lucky enough to have any woodworking stores near me. Woodworking stores seem to have disappeared from the NY Metro area. I've been a customer of Woodcraft for years, but I'm sorry say that my last experience with a Woodcraft store was not good. A few years ago, I was driving through Connecticut and thought I'd stop at the Woodcraft store there to pick up a few items I needed. I drove a half hour out of my way to get to this store. I had three items on my shopping list. Guess what, not a single item was in stock. Total waste of my time.


----------



## tblank (Apr 8, 2010)

There is a Woodcraft store in my hometown. They are the only game here. I thought issues like this were only at our location until I read this. I have been there many times (I make a living woodworking) and have stood at the cash register with money in hand and be completely ignored. Time and again. It is as if they hire retired older men that have no interest in expediting orders or sales. They treat it like their clubhouse and get around to you when they are good and ready to. As for Rockler, it is never a problem and their inventory vastly exceeds what Woodcraft has on hand.


----------



## Angelo13 (Nov 13, 2020)

I was in my local woodcraft in Massachusetts inquiring about a Laguna and the sales man said "If you need a table saw the Saw Stop is the only option." I found this troublesome because I wanted information so I could make my own decision and was trying to find out out if anything other than the safety technology put them apart. He was not rude but after reading your article it sounds like they must be told to push the Saw Stop brand. I am sure it comes down to $$.

thanks for the post, it helps clarify things for me.


----------



## Rivercityjeff (Feb 11, 2020)

The Austin, Texas store is Top Notch. Helpful and knowledgeable staff.

At one point I was considering their finishing class. Asked the instructor (Jerry) if it was worth the $ for me? He asked a few questions to probe my experience with HVLP and waterborne finishes, concluded it was not a value add. Saved me $299! That will buy a lot of finishing supplies!

Pre-wuflu, the Austin Woodworking Club to met there.

Recently, they changed point of sale software (POS) and it was a learning curve. Required a little more patience from us woodworkers.


----------



## CoryN (Dec 26, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but its interesting in that I think the tide has turned.

Like the OP - I used to hate to go to this Woodcraft, as it always made me feel like a red headed step-child, and the Frisco Rockler knew me by name and greeted me every time I went in, and knew me and my shop and what new might interest me. They even helped my wife find me Christmas presents.

Fast forward to today, and I find myself going to the Woodcraft instead. They have greeted me the last couple of times and helped me find what I was looking for.

Meanwhile the Frisco Rockler, the good manager and the good asst manager have now moved on, and the manager from the failed Richardson Rockler has taken over, and now the vibe is all wrong there. The last couple times I went in, I don't think they even knew I was there.

Funny how things change…


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

People absolutely make the store and the buying experience. And I do agree, something has changed at Rockler since they combined the 2 stores. But still a way better experience than the Woodcraft in Plano. In fact I broke down and gave Woodcraft a second chance about 3 weeks ago as I was in a rush. Mistake…. I guess there is a store for everyone. Ill stay with the Frisco Rockler and make the extra drive.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I found out there is a Woodcraft store near my parents, but after reading this I think I will skip it and stick to my local Rockler


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I won't repeat everything I said in post #36 above except to reiterate that the staff makes most of the difference. Rockler and Woodcraft stores here at least are different and both worth visiting just to see what is in stock or on sale. They are toy stores after all and you won't know how good or bad the staff is unless you visit.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks, if I get the time I will visit.

Will report back which store and what the staff were like after my trip to see the parents.


----------

